# Garage storage ideas



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Currently storing my detailing stuff on the floor in my garage.

I was looking for ideas for a storage cabinet type,of thing.


We have some metal storage cabinets work but unfortunately none going spare so not sure where else I might source a 2nd hand one

Any ideas or pics welcome.

I'd prefer one with doors.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

what about some cheap kitchen units from wickes?


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

As above or check out eBay.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

What's your budget?


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah I was thinking of a 1000mm base unit and maybe put some shelves above it,and something to hang my trigger spray bottles too.

Budget= as little as possible


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Ikea?


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

All done as cheap as I could find.


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

THAt looks really smart!!


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Oooh I like that


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Mdf ( 18mm ) used for shelving with London brackets would be cheap. Currently doing my garage out


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Plastic shelving, check out Argos.


----------



## Gedo (Apr 5, 2017)

Danjc said:


> All done as cheap as I could find.


Looks great, however the squint shelf would drive me bonkers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Forgive my ignorance, but what is a "squint shelf " ?


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Gedo said:


> Looks great, however the squint shelf would drive me bonkers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I take it you mean the bottle rack is on the **** :doublesho
Sorted it ages ago


----------



## Gedo (Apr 5, 2017)

Danjc said:


> I take it you mean the bottle rack is on the **** :doublesho
> 
> Sorted it ages ago


Good man 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dholdi said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what is a "squint shelf " ?


I think he means a spirit level wasn't used, looks a little on the sloppy side. Can't fault the mans cleanliness, looks absolutely sparkling. What pride the man takes :thumb:


----------



## Gedo (Apr 5, 2017)

dholdi said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what is a "squint shelf " ?


Squint means 'not level', in this instance it's in reference to the bottle rack however Danjc has fixed it so we can all breath easy 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Depends how much you want to spend. Many use Machine Mart for storage cupboards and benches. However, if your feeling really flush, what about this guys garage for an excessive spend?


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Gedo said:


> Squint means 'not level', in this instance it's in reference to the bottle rack however Danjc has fixed it so we can all breath easy
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Where did you get the bottle rack ?
Rob


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

If you're handy with power tools and fancy a bit of custom made woodworking how about making something with pallet timber?

I'll bet there’s someone local to you who will be happy for you to take the pallets away for free :thumb: You might be able to track down "damaged" worktops from a kitchen fitter as well.

Yes it'll be a more time consuming but you'll end up with exactly the storage you want in terms of heights for bottles, depth so stuff doesn't get "lost" at the back etc.

Good Luck,

Andy.


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

My cleaning stuff sits on chipboard veneer from a wardrobe and chest of drawers. Circular saw to chop to size, brackets and hardware for mounting, job done. The drawer fronts are particularly useful. I may replace it with cupboards at a later date.

The rest of the panels board out the rafters for storage too. The interior fixings are useful as well, stop the things from sliding around, but I can take them down at any time for easy roof maintenance as they're not screwed in place.


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

You could use long kitchen bar handles to create a hanging rack. They are not surface fixed so would need to bolt through something (maybe a sheet of mdf as a wall panel?) Other than that ask at local kitchen suppliers for any damaged cabinets they may look at throwing away. They get them back all the time


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

I know that many people use plastic boxes stacked on top of each other, but it becomes impractical to me. You must lift up and down all the boxes to access the content, take my advice, buy storage with transparent drawers, you can thank me later:thumb:


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

I use one of these http://www.argos.co.uk/product/9350012 clothes dirtiest at the bottom cleaner at the top, then the 4 drawers for pads and small equipment and polisher sits on top looks neat too!


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Cy-Zuki said:


> Depends how much you want to spend. Many use Machine Mart for storage cupboards and benches. However, if your feeling really flush, what about this guys garage for an excessive spend?
> HD Virtual Tour of RAD Garage - YouTube


those axle stands at 2:45 look vulnerable, sods law they would fall if they were in my garage.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Really useful boxes have a very nice drawer system which is customisable. Been looking at it for a while. 
http://reallyusefulproducts.co.uk/uk/build-your-own-v2/index.php#start


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Cy-Zuki said:


> Depends how much you want to spend. Many use Machine Mart for storage cupboards and benches. However, if your feeling really flush, what about this guys garage for an excessive spend?
> HD Virtual Tour of RAD Garage - YouTube


The garage must have cost a small fortune, it is one private individual with one car he takes care of?


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Cy-Zuki said:


> Depends how much you want to spend. Many use Machine Mart for storage cupboards and benches. However, if your feeling really flush, what about this guys garage for an excessive spend?
> HD Virtual Tour of RAD Garage - YouTube


Wow, love it


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Argos do a kit of one 500mm tall unit, one 500mm 4 drawer unit and 1000 double door base unit for £200 available in black or white. Granted it's meant for a kitchen, but it's quite a lot of storage for the money and big saving on buying the bits individually. Also, if you're on something like Topcashback, there's occasionally a good special offer for a decent chunk of that back.

Black: http://www.argos.co.uk/product/6082943

White: http://www.argos.co.uk/product/6080110


----------



## AdamGill (Aug 28, 2012)

Cy-Zuki said:


> Depends how much you want to spend. Many use Machine Mart for storage cupboards and benches. However, if your feeling really flush, what about this guys garage for an excessive spend?


How would you go about drainage and grime build up washing cars inside all the time? I'm in the middle of building my own garage at the moment and I'm very interested in being able to do this. Can anyone point me in the right direction

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Not sure Adam, might be OK in the US where it is possibly a lot warmer? Like you I thought it would soon get grungy. I just do my wheels outside and you should see the sh1te that remains behind!

If you study the forum, it seems to me that most of the professional valeters wash the the car outside then bring it indoors for the real TLC!


----------



## AdamGill (Aug 28, 2012)

Cy-Zuki said:


> Not sure Adam, might be OK in the US where it is possibly a lot warmer? Like you I thought it would soon get grungy. I just do my wheels outside and you should see the sh1te that remains behind!
> 
> If you study the forum, it seems to me that most of the professional valeters wash the the car outside then bring it indoors for the real TLC!


Weather always limits us over here haha. I will have a good look around thank you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Anyone have any good ideas for bottle hanging in the garage?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Danjc said:


> All done as cheap as I could find.


Where did the black units come from?


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Soapybubbles.

How about 15mm copper pipe or wardrobe rails. Maybe something like this:

http://www.diy.com/departments/wednesbury-compression-copper-tube-dia15mm-l3m-pack-of-1/33952_BQ.prd

Or this:

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Ironmongery/d170/Wardrobe+Fittings/sd2821/Wardrobe+Rail/p70434

Happy hunting. 

Andy.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Soapybubbles said:


> ...Budget= as little as possible


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

These are really strong and great value!

I've just bought 2

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222479195466


----------

